# Megan Fox foundation and lip gloss recs



## liquidstar (Jul 4, 2008)

I love both of these looks in these pictures. Anyone have ideas for foundations and lip glosses that would be similar to what she's wearing? It doesn't have to be MAC

Here are links to the enlarged images if it helps:

http://thesuperficial.com//bfm_galle...x_mtvma_05.jpg

http://thesuperficial.com//bfm_galle...x_mtvma_12.jpg


Thanks


----------



## aziajs (Jul 4, 2008)

Hyperreal makes you skin glow like that.  Satinfinish would also do the same thing.


----------



## liquidstar (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks..I actually ended up getting the face and body foundation, i love it so far


----------

